# Recommended Woods for Smoking Lamb



## schilsgrill

Need some help, any recommendations as to the wood to smoke with for Lamb.  Going to try it with apple tonight... Let me know if you have some input.

Thanks!

Schils Grill


----------



## rivet

Lamb is popular meat in this household! I've grilled lamb over mesquite and also with hickory, but never smoked any lamb. I don't see any reason why apple wouldn't be great with it. 

What cut are you smoking?

I say go ahead, it's a good match. Keep us posted and don't forget the q-vue!


----------



## alx

I have used pecan.Apple sounds excellent.


----------



## schilsgrill

Results were excellent with the apple wood...  Did a quick smoke of a small Lamb Chop just to get some added flavor which the apple wood did perfectly!


----------



## waysideranch

Hickory is king but i've been told oak is fabulous.


----------



## mballi3011

Apple is the way to go. I use it most of all. Hickory is a close second. I personally have never smoked lamb, just grilling but after your report I mite just have to give it a try.


----------



## tasunkawitko

apple should be good, i have heard that lilac is excellent, but haven't tried it.


----------

